# From Russia really interesting mod with DNA40



## andro (10/4/15)

http://mini-ecig.com/it/XvoStick#prettyPhoto

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WHeunis (10/4/15)

Very interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Valesidecc (10/4/15)

Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

